# Walnut zebrawood Dresser



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

A new commission walnut with a zebrawood top. 









An it starts 











Book matched top. About 19" wide 60" long. 











Attaching the dust frames. 









Frame together.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I absolutely love zebrawood. This is gonna be great project.

Mark


----------



## USMCSergeant (Aug 21, 2012)

It already looks amazing


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks real cool, but who's the creepy looking guy hiding there?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Looks like you really get into your work.....:laughing:


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow. Beautiful. I live it....


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice looking piece. :thumbsup:

That guy in the photo looks like he lost his butt on the last job. Either that or he got the short end of a magic act and the rest of him is lost in another project.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Looks real cool, but who's the creepy looking guy hiding there?


What!?!? Lol. That's me joking around with the customer. We texted her photos of the progress.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is really sharp looking. I really like the top section. Beautiful.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

3fingers said:


> What!?!? Lol. That's me joking around with the customer. We texted her photos of the progress.


Yea I know it's you. I was joking around with you. 
Laughing!!!!!
Nice choice of wood species though. But still kinda creepy though!!!!! Maybe it's the lurking look? Can't wait to see some more.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

That zebrawood is incredible. What type of finish you gonna use on it?


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

That is some good looking wood. I will be watching for the finished project!


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

The top is finished. 









Finished with Waterlox.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

This is going to be a beautiful dresser. I'm loving the zebrawood. I can't wait to see it completed.

For the record, I don't find you creepy at all. The guy inside the cabinet in that one picture though... Now THAT guy is freaking me out! :laughing:

Just kidding. It looks like you're having fun. Nothing wrong with that :thumbsup:


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't own a van. My windows are not tinted. But my post are more of a where's Waldo! Not creepy. LOL


----------

